# Access Formular mit Abfrage und Tabelle



## Cypher-Nemesis (25. Mai 2004)

hi,

Ich hab ein Problem, denn ich möchte in einem MS Access Formular gerne die Werte aus einer Abfrage und aus einer Tabelle haben (beides ins selbe Formular),nur scheint Access sich dabei quer zu stellen... da ich anscheinend nur entweder aus einer Abfrage oder aus Einer Tabelle daten holen/schreiben kann...

Also was genau, ich habe eine Abfrage mit zwei Werten, aus der auf dem Formular einfach nur diese Beiden angezeigt werden sollen (müssen also nciht verändert werden oder so...) , zudem will ich aber den Rest des Formulars in eien Tabelle schreiben...

wär toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, denn über den Ausdrucks-Generator bekomm ichs nicht hin, das er auf eine andere Tabelle/Abfrage zugreift, vieleicht hab ich nen syntaxfehler oder was weiss ich...

Danke


----------



## Slizzzer (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

In welcher Beziehung stehen denn die Daten aus der Abfrage und der Tabelle?

Oder werden die Daten der Abfrage nur als Info angezeigt?

Du könntest z.B. ein Listenfeld in das Formular einfügen, welches die Daten der Abfrage darstellt.
Ein Unterformular wäre auch möglich.


----------

